# Precious Metal Recovery Wet Belt



## rusty (Aug 3, 2013)

This winters project, a wet belt to recover high grade values along with the lower grade copper.

Picked up an old treadmill with a 1.5 HP permanent magnet DC motor, control the speed with an SCR then I'll exchange the treadmill belting for a smooth one.

Not shown in the picture is the spray bar positioned midway.


----------



## butcher (Aug 3, 2013)

Maybe you can add a few accessories to expand the capability, like electrostatic bar maybe from an old printer, electromagnet to collect ferrous materials, sounds like you are going to have some fun this winter.


----------



## patnor1011 (Aug 3, 2013)

Remember that video I posted few years ago? That small plant for recycling copper cables. I will go through old backup files and try to dig it up.


----------



## patnor1011 (Aug 4, 2013)

Found it, I just uploaded it to youtube guess it is better than uploading it to some server for download. It is in slovak language, I cant find subtitles I did before. I may subtitle it again in next few days I just need to find some time for it.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ix_uG64H_3Y&feature=youtu.be[/youtube]


----------

